# Act of Valor Movie



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? I hear it will leave you cheering, even though reviews say its not that great.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not been to the movies in over 5 years, but I think I will make an exception for this one. I heard the creators talk about the making of the movie on the radio last week. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

its basically propaganda, my friends in the military call it the obama movie. He had the film commissioned to show how good he was for killing Osama bin laden (which ever one that turned out to be) ::rambo:: 

At some point in the movie he pretty much takes sole credit for what seal team six supposedly did, I have seen several men they call Osama bin laden so I'll take it all with a grain of salt


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah it's funny how Obama waits til the last minute to "pull out the troops". Seems like a well timed ploy to boost his fan base.


----------



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

Good movie, tear jerking! I wanted to cheer!


----------



## swera (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, and BTW, thank you so much for linking it instead of attaching it. I know there are some forums that have copyright infringements blah blah blah all over them for takedowns etc. I'll have to post some type of notice about linking to media instead of putting it on here. I'm still reading up on whats legal and whats not. Want this site to be around forever for you guys!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I love the scene where the sniper takes out the guy, and divers are ready to catch his body and lower it into the water. Such a classy move.


----------

